# Futterkorb selber gemacht



## bastelberg (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Mitstreiter,
hab vor ca. 3 Monaten mein Schwiegervater mit seiner Regenrinne kämpfen sehen, wegen dem Laub. Er hat sich im Baumarkt ein Schutzgitter aus PE gekauft. Eines hatte er über und wollte es schon zurückbringen. Da kam mir die Idee daraus Futterkörbe zu bauen und bat ihn mir den "Rest" zu überlassen. Was dabei rausgekommen ist könnt ihr anhand der Bilder ersehen. Im Falle von weiteren Hinweisen und Fragen schreibt mir. Die Futterkörbe sind zwar nicht die Fotomodelle, aber sind preiswert und efektiv.
Bilder unter http://picasaweb.google.com/lindenberg.r/Futterkorb?authkey=Gv1sRgCNz09uirneCzaA#5555086830092090290


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb selber gemacht*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=190034

Warum hast du den Draht nicht direkt eingegossen?


----------



## Shivasmoon (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb selber gemacht*

Bin grad auf diesen Thread hier gestossen und wollte mal meinen Senf dazugeben!!!

Ich stelle meine Futterkörbe aus Lockenwicklern her.....einfach Blei dran und fertig!!!!

Billig gibt es Lockenwickler in Drogeriemärkten oder 1 Euro Läden....z.B. 10 Stück für ein euro.

Blei....gibt es für Lau beim Dachdecker....einfach nach Resten fragen!!!

Und fertig!!!!:vik:
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/8248/cimg2814m.jpg
http://img264.*ih.us/img264/9295/cimg2815u.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/i/cimg2814m.jpg/   http://img264.*ih.us/i/cimg2815u.jpg/


----------



## Wochenendangler (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb selber gemacht*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=190034
> 
> Warum hast du den Draht nicht direkt eingegossen?


 
... weil das Plastik ist!


----------



## bastelberg (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb selber gemacht*

Das kunststoffsieb war übrig. Hab dafür keinen Cent ausgeben müssen. Also wo ist da die Schwierigkeit. Weiß nicht ob die Fische auf Lockenwickler stehen, ausser die weiblichen . Und da ich z.Zt. nichts weiter zu tun habe und gern in meiner Werkstatt bin sollte auch was nützliches zum Fischen bei rauskommen. Bin gerade auch an einer Form dran zum Giessen von Buttlöffeln dran. Die sind auch nicht gerade preiswert.


----------



## canis777 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb selber gemacht*

Ich brauche für unsere Gewässer meistens nur 10-max 30 Gramm Körbchen.
Die fertige ich aus Resten von Röntgenfolie, die ich vorher mit einer Lochzange loche.
Ich schneide sie passend zu, rolle sie zusammen, und hefte sie mit einer Heftzange zusammen. 
Danach nehme ich Dachdeckerblei, schneide einen Streifen ab und knicke den Streifen an der Stelle in das Körbchen wo es geheftet ist. 
An der Seite, wo es an die Schnur befestigt wird, klemme ich unter das Blei einen Gummiring(ca 20mm), den es im Baumarkt gibt, oder es geht auch ein Drahtbügel. 
Dort hänge ich das Körbchen ein.


----------



## bastelberg (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb selber gemacht*

Die Gewichte lassen sich variieren, je nach Füllhöhe der Form. Gießt man weniger Blei rein wirds leichter. Da ich meistens in der Spree mit Futterkorb fische, braucht man Gewichte zwischen 80-120 g. Also eine etwas grössere Palette.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb selber gemacht*

Mit dem Lockenwickler ist ne gute Idee. Hätte ich mir aber mit Draht und Lochblei als Weitwurffutterkorb gemacht.

Gruß, Simon


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. März 2019)

Also hier meine kleine Anleitung für den Bau der Körbe:


Da mir mittlerweile die Futterkörbe zu teuer werden bin ich seit letzten Jahr dazu übergegangen meine Futterkörbe selbstzubauen.
Ich zeige euch hier Schritt für Schritt wie ihr die Körbe selber bauen könnt.

*Teil 1 - Speed Futterkörbe*

Was braucht ihr an Werkzeug/Material:

-Blechschere
-kleinen Seitenschneider
-Flachzange/Kombizange
-Rundholz in 30mm Durchmesser
-Lötkolben + Lötzinn
-Quetschzange + Quetchhülsen
-Feedergum/Powergum
-Volierendraht 6x6mm
-Kupferdraht starr 2,5mm² aus z.B. NYM(beim Elektriker leicht zu bekommen aus der Kupferkiste)
-Bleigußform für Inlinebleie, bevorzugt Kugelbleie


Und los gehts:


Zuerst rollt ihr den Volierdraht aus und schneidet ihn der Länge nach in die passende Größe.












Die Größe der Felder sollten bei einer Maschenweite von 6x6mm *5x15* sein.
Am einfachsten ist es die Felder in der Mitte zudurchschneiden.








Die überstehenden Enden an den Feldern mit einen kleinen Seitenschneider oder der Blechschere bündig abzwicken.






Jetzt sollte das Gitter eine Größe von 5x15 Felder haben.
Dieses Gitter wird dann mit Hilfe des Rundholzes soweit geformt das wir es zusammen Löten können.
Bevor wir aber mit dem Löten beginnen können sollten die Innenkannten noch etwas mit der Kombizange abgewinkelt werden.






Mit Hilfe einer Löthalterung geht das zusammen Löten einfacher von der Hand.
Ich fixiere dazu das Gitter in de Mitte mit einer Krokodilklemme und setze jeweils außen einen Lötpunkt.
Danach kann ich das gesamte Gitter in einem Zuge durch Löten.
Ein Tipp noch am Rande, überschüssiges Zinn mit der Entlötpumpe wegnehmen und bitte mit Absaugung bzw im Freien Löten.






Der fertige Drahtkorb






Weiter geht es mit der Bebleiung:

Ich habe mich bei meinen Speedkörben für Kugelbleie entschieden und um diese an das Gitter anlöten zu können benötigen wir starren Kupferdraht in 2,5mm². Diesen biegen wir uns wie nachfolgend zurecht:











Den vorgebogenen Kupferdraht legt man jetzt in die zugehörige Bleigußform.
Ich verwende wie schon angesprochen Kugelbleie in den Größen 22g und 42g.






Die fertigen Bleie müssen wir jetzt nur noch mit einer Zange auf die Größe des Gitters zurecht biegen.






Wie auch die Gitter werden die gebogenen Bleie angelötet.






Der Korb wäre jetzt soweit fertig, es fehlt noch die Schlinge zum befestigen.
Diese Schlinge kann jetzt entweder mit Feedergum, Hardmono oder auch einfach einer Schnur gemacht werden. Ich mache meine aus Feedergum und quetsche diesen an beiden Seiten fest zusammen.






Der Speed-Feeder ist jetzt fertig.

Zum Schluss noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Größen von Gitter und Kupferdrahtbügel.






Viel Spaß beim nachbauen.


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2019)

Na das ist mal ne Anleitung.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Also hier meine kleine Anleitung für den Bau der Körbe:
> 
> 
> Da mir mittlerweile die Futterkörbe zu teuer werden bin ich seit letzten Jahr dazu übergegangen meine Futterkörbe selbstzubauen.
> ...



Super gemacht,gefällt.
Werd mir heut im Baumarkt schon mal ein paar teile besorgen.


----------



## Andal (29. März 2019)

Wenn man nur Markenprodukte fischt, geht schon einiges an Geld in den Bach... da rentiert sich der Eigenbau.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. März 2019)

@dawurzelsepp: Wunderbar, vielen Dank für die Anleitung!  Ist bisher die erste, die ich für Speedkörbe je gelesen habe, daher doppelt wertvoll.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. März 2019)

@Tobias85 
Nichts zu danken, ich hoffe es hilft einigen.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2019)

@dawurzelsepp, eine tolle Bauanleitung, auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank
hg
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. März 2019)

Ich lege mir ja immer gleich einige Reserven an um später schneller nachbauen zu können.
Beim Bleigießen bleibt zudem auch immer etwas übrig wo ich dann gleich wider Kugeln für die Körbe bzw Schlitten mitgieße.
Auch wenn ich schon mal am Löten bin mach ich paar Körbe mehr mit und hab so immer einen kleinen Vorrat an allen Sachen da.


----------



## Jason (31. März 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich lege mir ja immer gleich einige Reserven an um später schneller nachbauen zu können.


Das ist ja ein perfekt angelegtes Sortiment. Chapeau!!! Wo nimmst du nur all die Zeit her? Unglaublich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein perfekt angelegtes Sortiment. Chapeau!!! Wo nimmst du nur all die Zeit her? Unglaublich.



Das war vor der Zeit wo ich noch "Zeit" hatte......darum auch die Vorratshaltung 

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht noch die kleinen Bleischlitten zulege und so ab 20g bauen könnte.


----------



## GER67 (3. April 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich lege mir ja immer gleich einige Reserven ........... und hab so immer einen kleinen Vorrat an allen Sachen da.



Und kannst einem Petrijünger am See mit einem kleinen Geschenk leicht eine Freude bereiten. 
Mach ich bei meinem Hobby auch gerne.

Ulli
Bei der Bauanleitung schlägt jedes Bastlerherz höher


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. April 2019)

GER67 schrieb:


> Und kannst einem Petrijünger am See mit einem kleinen Geschenk leicht eine Freude bereiten.
> Mach ich bei meinem Hobby auch gerne.



Genau so ist es und es tut einem nicht mal weh


----------

